

Show HN:  StartupNYC, a job board for NYC startups - nsp
http://www.startupnyc.org/

======
nsp
Hey, creator here, happy to answer any questions people might have (or get
your startup listed). I'm drawing primarily on the Made in NY list of
companies as the seed list, filling in the company information from Crunchbase
and Angel List, and getting jobs from AngelList, Startuply, the resumator,
indeed, jobscore, stackoverflow, simply hired and some manual scraping.

~~~
bradleyjg
At 9:37 this doesn't seem to be working. Clicking the button takes me to
[http://www.www.startupnyc.org/jobs/?utf8=✓&techjob=techj...](http://www.www.startupnyc.org/jobs/?utf8=✓&techjob=techjob&notjob=notjob&techintern=techintern&notintern=notintern&early=1&mid=1&late=1&commit=Find+jobs)!
and an error message.

~~~
nsp
Crap, it's a bizarre DNS/heroku config? issue I'd been having intermittently
earlier. I thought I'd it worked it out - does <http://startupnyc.org/jobs/>
work for you? I'll get a mirror up momentarily

EDIT: fixed link <http://startupnyc.org/jobs>

------
songrabbit
I continually get redirected to <http://www.www.startupnyc.org/>

~~~
nsp
Use this for the time being, <http://madeinny.herokuapp.com/>

I had DNS setup through Zerigo with Heroku and had issues with the DNS server
earlier, and thought it'd been fixed, but they either haven't propagated yet
or I've somehow rebroken it. Working on fixing it now

------
dopamean
I really hate searching a job board for a specific area only to see postings
like XXXX in San Francisco.

------
dspeyer
When I click "filter" on /companies nothing happens. No javascript errors.
Firefox 21.

